
Cirq: An Open Source Framework for NISQ Algorithms - selimthegrim
https://ai.googleblog.com/2018/07/announcing-cirq-open-source-framework.html
======
da-bacon
Happy to answer any questions (I worked on Cirq).

There are already lots of great open source frameworks and languages (qiskit,
pyquil, q#, among many others). A few things we've tried to do which we think
are important for near term algorithms: * Data structures (Circuit, Moment,
Operation) with nice control on building and optimizing circuits. Supports
device specific constraints. * Qubits tied to a variety of spatial layouts. *
Timing control through the Schedule data structure. * Runtime values supplied
to circuits parameterized by symbols. One of the few classical operations
supported by current hardware.

------
selimthegrim
[https://www.technologyreview.com/s/611673/google-wants-to-
ma...](https://www.technologyreview.com/s/611673/google-wants-to-make-
programming-quantum-computers-easier/)

